# ISO MELADA REDONDO Rolls recipe



## LadyCook61 (Mar 16, 2008)

I buy these rolls at ShopRite bakery, when they have them. I want to make my own so it is much fresher. I have googled and was unable to find any recipe for this. Of course the bakery dept. would not give me the recipe.
I don't know if the name Melada Redondo is a made up name for these rolls.

3-17-08 I think it is Spanish crusty rolls, I came across a recipe for that so I am going to make that and see if it's the same thing.


----------

